

Show HN: Random midnight sunday request: critique our staging site - themgt
http://pogoweb-staging.a.pogoapp.com/

======
csense
The app library looks like a killer feature of this site.

If I wanted to fool with my own application stack, I could just buy from a VPS
provider or EC2 instance, and have total control.

But a lot of people probably just want their website to have a blog, or
forums, or chat, or bug tracking, or Git hosting, or other stuff, without
having to worry about keeping their Ruby gems up-to-date, installing a
database and maintaining a database user, installing and securing Redis,
maintaining a separate user account for the application, maintaining secure
permissions on application files, and the like. And they're willing to pay to
make it happen.

This is a place where a startup like you can make money by adding value, since
there aren't a ton of big providers offering commodity services at rock-bottom
prices.

I'd suggest including more apps in the library, and featuring this more
prominently on the front page.

~~~
themgt
Thanks, we agree!

There's a lot of work that still needs to go into building the app library
into what we're really envisioning it will be. We don't want to talk up more
than we've got working, but I can say we're absolutely planning on expanding
that aspect of the service over the coming months :)

------
mneumegen
I think you need to work on your content a bit. You main title is your best
chance of drawing someone in. At the moment it's "Web app platform". Try A/B
test it with something a little more exciting and add benefit of the platform
i.e. why would I use this over Heroku?

~~~
themgt
Thanks for the feedback! We're going to work on that. We've got some
architectural advantages vs. Heroku that we think will become more apparent
once we get some new features in place, but right now the main benefits vs.
Heroku are WebSockets, the ability to persist data to local storage (for
running databases/etc), and much simpler/cheaper billing for the beta. We're
trying to come up with a way to summarize this in a bumper sticker slogan :)

~~~
mneumegen
Awesome! Sounds like you're on the right track.

------
earless1
<http://pogoweb-staging.a.pogoapp.com/team> is broken

~~~
themgt
Heh, sorry about that. Worked only when logged-in. Fixed :)

